# Pork Rind Nachos



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2013)

These are not your average pork rinds out of a bag, I actually fried these myself with a product from Rudolph Foods and built the nachos from there.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 25, 2013)

Those really look good.  I loved the video.

I also went to your blog .. nice stuff there .. now I need to try those chocolate pork rinds .. yum !!

Thanks for the great share !!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Those really look good.  I loved the video.
> 
> I also went to your blog .. nice stuff there .. now I need to try those chocolate pork rinds .. yum !!
> 
> Thanks for the great share !!




The chocolate pork rinds were outrageous!  They turned out even better than I expected.  The cayenne is was really made the flavors come together!  Thank you for checking it out!


----------



## chopper (Mar 26, 2013)

Larry, you have out done yourself!  Your video makes me hungry!  I could even have a few of these on my low carb diet!  I watched your video too, and the chocolate one!  Wow!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh cholesterol cholesterol!!! They do look very yummy though !


----------



## chopper (Mar 26, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Oh cholesterol cholesterol!!! They do look very yummy though !



Lucky for me, I have always had all of my blood tests come back wonderful (except for my low thyroid levels).  My doctor has advised me that loosing the weight is my big deal, and that I can just count my carbs.  I'm not saying that I would  out, but I could have some, and pork rinds have no carbs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 26, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Oh cholesterol cholesterol!!! They do look very yummy though !



Current research says that eating cholesterol doesn't raise blood cholesterol. Pork fat rules!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2013)

Speaking of pork rinds, we watched a street vendor in Mexico  put together the most amazing looking "pizza" that the locals were all buying.  She had a huge bag of brown rectangles on which she assembled each one.  We ordered one, and it was amazing.  The crust was thin, very light, and crunchy.  After asking around, we figured out that the "pizza crust" was a big 8x10 sheet of pork rind!  Gotta post the video sometime.  Total cost: 20 pesos, or about $1.50.

Love the rinds.  Don't even show me chocolate covered pork rinds....


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 27, 2013)

chopper said:


> Lucky for me, I have always had all of my blood tests come back wonderful (except for my low thyroid levels). My doctor has advised me that loosing the weight is my big deal, and that I can just count my carbs. I'm not saying that I would  out, but I could have some, and pork rinds have no carbs.


 
My high cholesterol is hereditary as is my hypothyroidism. My diet doesn't seems to make much difference 
Just have dodgy genes 
I do try and eat relatively healthy though but I'm a sucker for anything with smoked pork or crackling


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 27, 2013)

chopper said:


> Lucky for me, I have always had all of my blood tests come back wonderful (except for my low thyroid levels). My doctor has advised me that loosing the weight is my big deal, and that I can just count my carbs. I'm not saying that I would  out, but I could have some, and pork rinds have no carbs.


 


GotGarlic said:


> Current research says that eating cholesterol doesn't raise blood cholesterol. Pork fat rules!


 
My cholesterol is only 9.3 at the moment 
You are right though, what I eat doesn't seem to make a difference. I'm a sucker for crackling! Won't admit that I eat most of it off the pork before I serve it to hubby and kids 
Just tell them it was a skinny pig!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Current research says that eating cholesterol doesn't raise blood cholesterol. Pork fat rules!



oh, you're whispering sweet nothings again, aren't you.



i wonder who was the first person who thought "let's deep fry a football and see if it's good..."


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

LarryWolfe said:


> These are not your average pork rinds out of a bag, I actually fried these myself with a product from Rudolph Foods and built the nachos from there.



Looks good!


----------



## jharris (Mar 27, 2013)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i wonder who was the first person who thought "let's deep fry a football and see if it's good..."



ROFLMAO!!!

That's great. Thank you!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting. I checked out your blog and bookmarked the roasted chickpea recipe. I'm making those for my road trip to MN!


----------

